

Crazy Guy on YouTube Does 170 Consecutive Pushups - yuvalyonigalor
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fsl5Xh01Jgw

======
fciraci
Why crazy? It's not that impressive; with the proper training it's actually
trivial. The fact is, training resistance like this it's not optimal for
working on pecs as far as I know.

~~~
yuvalyonigalor
67% of America is either overweight or obese.. If someone gets off their ass
and walks around the block its impressive. Purely based on statistics, I'd
assume you probably couldn't do 5 push-ups to save your life.

~~~
fciraci
Well, I'm not American, so I'm gonna have to take your word for it. Is it
really that bad over there?

You would assume wrong. I probably can't make 150 in one set right now, since
I train in short bursts, but I could when I used to wrestle in my teens. Five,
well, I think I could manage ;)

I didn't mean to belittle the effort, anyway. I know how hard it is train to
that level, and I respect it a lot.

~~~
yuvalyonigalor
I actually try to do mostly weight training.. I mostly did the 150 Pushup
challenge (I think I actually got closer to 175) for fun.. I guess to try to
push myself to see if I could do it.. But yeah there are probably more
effective ways of building strength & muscle..

